# A little humor



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

"Your Majesty, how do you run such an efficient government? Are there any tips you can give me?"

"Well," said the Queen, "The most important thing is to surround yourself with intelligent people."

Obama frowned, and then asked, "But how do I know if the people around me are really intelligent?"
The Queen took a sip of champagne and said, "Oh, that's easy; you just ask them to answer an intelligent riddle. Watch"
The Queen pushed a button on her intercom. "Please send Tony Blair in here, would you?"

Tony Blair walked into the room and said, "Yes, your Majesty?"

The Queen smiled and said, "Answer me this please Tony. Your mother and father have a child.
It is not your brother and it is not your sister. Who is it?"

Without pausing for a moment, Tony Blair answered&#8230;"That would be me."

"Very good." said the Queen.

Obama went back home to ask Joe Biden the same question. "Joe, answer this for me."
"Your mother and your father have a child. It's not your brother and it's not your sister. Who is it?" "I'm not sure," said Biden.

"Let me get back to you on that one." He went to his advisers and asked everyone, but none could give him an answer. Frustrated, Biden went to work out in congressional gym and saw Paul Ryan there. Biden went up to him and asked, "Hey Paul, see if you can answer this question."
"Your mother and father have a child and it's not your brother or your sister. Who is it?"

Paul Ryan answered, "That's easy, it's me!"

Biden smiled, and said, "Good answer Paul!" Biden then, went back to speak with President Obama.
"Say, I did some research and I have the answer to that riddle."

"It's Paul Ryan!"
Obama got up, stomped over to Biden, and angrily yelled into his face,

"NO, You idiot! It's Tony Blair!"

AND THAT, MY FRIEND, IS PRECISELY WHAT'S GOING ON AT THE WHITE HOUSE&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Would be more funny if it weren't true.


----------

